# Oklahoma Message Board 2019



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone! I'm getting spring fever already!! We are just a couple months away from starting the search! Let's wake up the board!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Indeed ; Happy new year to everyone and let there be plentiful shrooms !


----------



## Chef_Petty (Jan 16, 2019)

nate said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I'm getting spring fever already!! We are just a couple months away from starting the search! Let's wake up the board!


I am in Wichita Kansas and would really like to get into morel hunting this spring. A friend of mine who passed away used to have alot of luck in Kingman Kansas. Any advice on getting started?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I moved to ark/okla border Nate would they come earlier or later over here from were ur located


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Yall... Wade here...
Good Cool Evening here in Monroe county Indiana...
@nate ...bout half my Family are from down in Choctaw County. 
We try to plan Visits and Hunt some there..but my Family there Behave as if Morels..don't mean much to them..
and Man I Love that "Trails End" statue. 
at the Cowboy Museum. 
Where abouts are you from there?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

pratherpea52 said:


> I moved to ark/okla border Nate would they come earlier or later over here from were ur located


Hey Pratherpea, I hunt over in east central Oklahoma some and pretty far into western Oklahoma. I also have some friends from Arkansas. I haven't been able to tell a difference. If you are the same distance north/south wise as we are over here then you should be just about right in sync with us. If you were in far southern Arkansas then maybe a couple of days early at most.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Wade, I know what you mean. Some people just don't understand our little treasure hunt. I'm living in the Shawnee area now. I used to live in Ada. I do some hunting every year though in Choctaw County. They are everywhere and sometimes seemingly nowhere across our state. Cheffpetty I would just suggest looking for forests filled with the right conditions. There are always exceptions to the rules when it comes to Morels, but they tend to like Elm and Ash trees. Even Cottonwood and sometimes Sycamore, Willow, or Cedar. I have the worst luck under Oak although they can even be found under those if the conditions are right. I have better luck in thick low lying forests. If you know of fresh tree damage within the last year from wind, fire, or even clear cutting or dozer work those are usually great places to try.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, Hey, Hey, Morels are on the way. Happy New Year to you all. About 60 days and counting.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

nate said:


> Hey Pratherpea, I hunt over in east central Oklahoma some and pretty far into western Oklahoma. I also have some friends from Arkansas. I haven't been able to tell a difference. If you are the same distance north/south wise as we are over here then you should be just about right in sync with us. If you were in far southern Arkansas then maybe a couple of days early at most.


Yea bout central I appreciate it an I’ll chime back in when I find my first. Last year found 5 lil dry seem to be way after hunting was Over round there thank again


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

First Morels of the year found in California, January 2019!


----------



## morelorel (Apr 12, 2014)

They never stop fruiting for landscaping setups in California. You could literally find one any time of year that the right temperatures and moisture permit. I just read a paper about a place in Northern Israel that they fruit from June through October. Must be nice. Anyhoo I'll be stomping through Oklahoma hunting grounds soon enough hope you Okies have a good season this year! It never disappoints me when I cross that red river always a good time foraging.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! Everything seems to be on schedule in other parts of the U.S. They just found their first Morels of the season in Alabama!! This is right around the time they usually find the first ones in Georgia or Alabama... If not a few day early even.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Too bad we have had below average temps for much of the winter. Especially the last couple of weeks. I'm guessing our Oklahoma season will be off to a late start. I have found them in recent years around March 4-6th, but I would guess it will be around March 20-25 for my first one this year!! Its hard to believe that we are only a couple of weeks away from some people venturing out into the forest just to check for early ones. Its always fun when you are looking for that very illusive first one of the year!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The climate in the SE US over the last month or so has been wetter and warmer than average. Our neck of the wood, on the other hand, has been notably drier and colder than average (trend to be continued for the next 14 days...). Because of this, I would not be surprised if our season is delayed somewhat [naturally provided we get the critical first >0.5in soaker by the end of March...].


----------



## mycophile (Mar 18, 2015)

Just had a strange story from people magazine pop up in my news feed: stated that a Michelin star rated restaurant in Spain is responsible for the death of a woman and a dozen more people getting sick, that there owing is likely from a serving of morchella fungi, then later in the article post a picture of an aminita. ——-Fake News People!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

NOAA 3-mo seasonal outlooks from this month are in:
https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1
Main trend for March-April-May for Oklahoma are near normal temperatures and slightly wetter than average. Me likey!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello again all!! That time of year is quickly approaching, good to see Alabama finding there first! Thanks for the weather updates iwon I like what there calling for the next 3 months.
Did some walking around today (not for morels  ) and the rattlesnakes are already out


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Morels found yesterday in Louisiana, they are getting closer!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello western neighbors! Wonder if you guys will get some snow this weekend? In my opinion, it would help. Wish I could get some snow in Crawford county, Arkansas, here on the Oklahoma border. When it warms back up after this next cold front, I'm gonna start expecting to see Red Buds. Already have lots of trees budding in the south, Devil's Urn and Gyromitra starting to pop.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

arkanshrooms said:


> Hello western neighbors! Wonder if you guys will get some snow this weekend? In my opinion, it would help. Wish I could get some snow in Crawford county, Arkansas, here on the Oklahoma border. When it warms back up after this next cold front, I'm gonna start expecting to see Red Buds. Already have lots of trees budding in the south, Devil's Urn and Gyromitra starting to pop.




Go get em, & good luck. We’ll enjoy seeing your successes.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe it's March! This year has flown by. They found the first Texas Morels of 2019 in Tyler. They are getting closer!! I would usually have been trying my first hunt of the year around this time, but I'm going to push that back about 1-2 weeks because of our freezing cold weather we have had lately. Cross your fingers for warm rainy days!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep - CAN'T WAIT !! I had an organic morel-asparagus-kale cream-butter risotto last night to celebrate the official arrival of shroom-month in Okie land. Most longer range operational/experimental models appear to suggest a wetter pattern in the coming 15 days but still a tad bit colder than average. If this holds --> longer season ! [The absolute worst being a bone dry trend embedded with a couple of 3-4 day streaks of 75F+ temps]:
https://origin.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/index.php
Time to dust off the woods' gear and cans of permethrin !


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

And I also saw today they have been found in Georgia and Mississippi. Now all of the states that typically precede us are basically on the board. Except maybe Washington and Oregon, which they may have found some already and just not posted.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like the skies are *finally* going to release the first, well needed convective Spring rains over OK ! ALL model guidance thus far are in agreement for a major rain event next Tue with some potentially severe storms on Saturday. Expect higher local totals than shown on this map (valid next Wed 06UTC), as these are derived from a coarser scale, spectral model. Bring the rain !


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

Bring that rain. Guess I'll be headed out for my first look see, in a couple weeks.


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

Getting excited for the season. This will be my 12th year of mushroom hunting in OK.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

ilmorelgirlintx said:


> Getting excited for the season. This will be my 12th year of mushroom hunting in OK.




Good Luck, enjoy your season.
Post some if your success’s please.


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm betting first find next weekend. Can't believe it's happening so late.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

i went to my early spot yesterday and nada. we are 2 weeks away and this spot has produced March 5th on year. Not even a sign of may apple sprouts. this weeks weather should help.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The first 2 weeks of March last year had 4-inch soil temps hovering consistently between 45 and 55F, which contrasts quite drastically with this March with 4-inch temps ranging between only 35F and 47F - aka ~ 10F colder [Norman-OKC station]. The next two-week outlook - which hints at below-average temps - certainly points toward a later-than-average season [i.e., start picking no earlier than the first week of April in Central OK].


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Slowly picking up some new spots can’t wait to hit em


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Last night, I have been analyzing in some detail retrospective/archived surface obs datasets together with my morel finds log sheets since about 2012 in Central OK. Thus far, 2019 is somewhat similar to 2015 with notable colder than average soil temps and overall wetter-than average trend [for March]. That year, decent picking started around April 1st. Current long range (> 10 days) deterministic single and ensemble models all seem to hint at a wetter than average end of March with back to back Spring-like storm systems around the 23-24th, 27, and 30 March -1st April. If this verifies, the rain will come right on time in terms of 4-in soil temps and 32F degree days threshold (~ 1000-1200) - all that is needed is ~ 0.5 inch. In summary, 2019 appears thus far to be on the right track to be an equally good season as 2015  - if the (heavy) rains don't let down in early April, the red cedars will likely be producing as well later on (in contrast to the last few years) - Can't wait !


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

The mayflowers/mayapples are popping up in Pittsburgh county


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Right on the money !


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

It is gonna be a banner year, I went out looking around today and found "NOTHING" but the woods smelled good and the critters all ran from me so I know it is gonna be good.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Last night, I have been analyzing in some detail retrospective/archived surface obs datasets together with my morel finds log sheets since about 2012 in Central OK. Thus far, 2019 is somewhat similar to 2015 with notable colder than average soil temps and overall wetter-than average trend [for March]. That year, decent picking started around April 1st. Current long range (> 10 days) deterministic single and ensemble models all seem to hint at a wetter than average end of March with back to back Spring-like storm systems around the 23-24th, 27, and 30 March -1st April. If this verifies, the rain will come right on time in terms of 4-in soil temps and 32F degree days threshold (~ 1000-1200) - all that is needed is ~ 0.5 inch. In summary, 2019 appears thus far to be on the right track to be an equally good season as 2015  - if the (heavy) rains don't let down in early April, the red cedars will likely be producing as well later on (in contrast to the last few years) - Can't wait !


The ways I sees it is, I'll git me my first mes of dem shrooms when they starts to poppin'.


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Been watching my honey hole closely like I do every year and it’s been April 1sts so far every year


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

There was a find in muskogee county.


----------



## ilmorelgirlintx (Jan 30, 2017)

Commander concrete said:


> The mayflowers/mayapples are popping up in Pittsburgh county


I went out Sat. 3-16-19 and yes, the Mayapples were just popping up. The Dogwood trees were just budding. So I believe there could be a few late March, but I think it will be the first week in April.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

yocham85 said:


> There was a find in muskogee county.


Hey yocham, Did you train that bobcat in your profile pic to stand up and wave like that or was he just an overly friendly chap?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking good for April in OK! - Goshawk; zoming on the profile pic, it appears that this poor bobcat had one of his paws caught in a trap.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

goshawk75 said:


> Hey yocham, Did you train that bobcat in your profile pic to stand up and wave like that or was he just an overly friendly chap?


I trapped him.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

iwonagain said:


> Looking good for April in OK! - Goshawk; zoming on the profile pic, it appears that this poor bobcat had one of his paws caught in a trap.
> View attachment 13136


I think that's a bracelet. Must be one of those fancy city bobcats.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

goshawk75 said:


> I think that's a bracelet. Must be one of those fancy city bobcats.


its a fancy bridger #2 bracelet that he won for being the best chicken eater.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

yocham85 said:


> its a fancy bridger #2 bracelet that he won for being the best chicken eater.


Wow, he must of been the best 'cause those Bridger bracelets aren't cheap. What's those Okie 'cats worth these days?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

goshawk75 said:


> Wow, he must of been the best 'cause those Bridger bracelets aren't cheap. What's those Okie 'cats worth these days?


they weren't worth much this year. The state sale the averaged 25$ thats horrible. I got 75 for that one a few years back. Coyotes are doing good though some of them went for 40$


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

yocham85 said:


> they weren't worth much this year. The state sale the averaged 25$ thats horrible. I got 75 for that one a few years back. Coyotes are doing good though some of them went for 40$


That is good for your coyotes. I used to trap, sell supplies and buy a little fur back in the '80s and '90s up in Illinois.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

goshawk75 said:


> That is good for your coyotes. I used to trap, sell supplies and buy a little fur back in the '80s and '90s up in Illinois.


 they were pretty good looking coyotes. They came from up by vinita. You still up in illinois?


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, just outside of Peoria. Did you ever go to any trapping conventions back in the '80s?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

goshawk75 said:


> Yes, just outside of Peoria. Did you ever go to any trapping conventions back in the '80s?


no I was born in 85. Way to young, but i have heard that them was some of the good days


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> Yes, just outside of Peoria. Did you ever go to any trapping conventions back in the '80s?


Where about outside Peoria are you? I use to live in small town west of Peoria. Hanna City


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Very nice cat Yocham! I don't trap but I do a fair of amount of predator calling and put up most of my fur. I sent 5 cats to NAFA a couple years ago and the best one brought only $90. Now I wish I would have sent the coyotes instead and kept the cats for myself, haha. Our cats don't seem to bring much no matter how well they're finished. 

Not to hijack, but as I'm sure you all can see by my post count that I'm new here. Im an avid outdoorsman but new to Morel hunting. I just posted a thread in the general OK forum to introduce myself and attached a few pics for some help with tree ID. I would link it here but can't because I don't have enough posts, haha. Any help is appreciated, and thanks for letting me be a part of this cool community resource!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome okie21. Glad you joined, I enjoy anything that gets me outside. The sand bass are starting to run so I been catching a few of them. We caught 102 Tuesday.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

shroommaster said:


> Where about outside Peoria are you? I use to live in small town west of Peoria. Hanna City


I'm in Morton. Go through Hanna City on my way to hunt shrooms with a buddy west of Farmington.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

yocham85 said:


> no I was born in 85. Way to young, but i have heard that them was some of the good days


Yes they were good days. Good fur prices. I went to a couple of conventions down there when they had them in Guthrie.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

So maybe you guys can answer this question or maybe you are to young. Back in the early 80's I think it was I could pick up a dead **** from the road and take it to someone who would give me $30 for the thing as is. I always wondered where the heck the demand was coming from for them to be able to make money at it. Only lasted a short time and it was over. Good luck on the morel season and sorry if I butted in.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I dont have face book but I am getting a lot of people sending me screens shot of finds in Canadian, Wagner, Stephens, Bryan and Payne counties. Figured I would see a post of a find on this site buy now.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

kb said:


> So maybe you guys can answer this question or maybe you are to young. Back in the early 80's I think it was I could pick up a dead **** from the road and take it to someone who would give me $30 for the thing as is. I always wondered where the heck the demand was coming from for them to be able to make money at it. Only lasted a short time and it was over. Good luck on the morel season and sorry if I butted in.


 I dont know about the 80s but China has been a big player in the **** market the last 10 years. The reason coyotes are doing well is the coat trim markets it good right now. Ranch mink is struggling and when ranch fur struggles most wild fur will too.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

kb said:


> So maybe you guys can answer this question or maybe you are to young. Back in the early 80's I think it was I could pick up a dead **** from the road and take it to someone who would give me $30 for the thing as is. I always wondered where the heck the demand was coming from for them to be able to make money at it. Only lasted a short time and it was over. Good luck on the morel season and sorry if I butted in.


Back then alot of the demand came from Europe, not so much now as China and S. Korea take alot.


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

goshawk75 said:


> I'm in Morton. Go through Hanna City on my way to hunt shrooms with a buddy west of Farmington.


I went to high school in Farmington and hunted morels out that way especially around the Middle Grove area. I know some really great spots around Hanna City to hunt for morels. If you can sneak into those woods directly north of Hanna City go to where the woods meet the corn fields and hunt along side that fence line and a really hot spot is in the corner where the woods cuts back north as your heading east along fenceline.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

shroommaster said:


> I went to high school in Farmington and hunted morels out that way especially around the Middle Grove area. I know some really great spots around Hanna City to hunt for morels. If you can sneak into those woods directly north of Hanna City go to where the woods meet the corn fields and hunt along side that fence line and a really hot spot is in the corner where the woods cuts back north as your heading east along fenceline.


There are alot of good spots out that way. Thanks for the tip. You have to be careful these days if you don't have permission though. People up here get bent out of shape real quick if you don't. For some strange reason I'm not as good at sneaking as I was 30 years ago.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

I found 1 little black today in Sand Springs


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice Santa shroom! I have a buddy up by skiatook that is wanting me to drive up and hunt with him. Glad to see that are starting up there.


----------



## Zachlc (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey, guys. Just joined up from Bartlesville. My fiancé and I are new to mushroom hunting and are looking to learn more about it, like how to find ‘em. From my reading, seems to be a little early yet. Thought the rain on Saturday might have helped, but we went out yesterday in some hardwood creek bottoms and didn’t come up with anything.


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Man it’s pretty slow on here with the finds I was expecting more by now.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's real slow, guess every one but the people who post here is finding them. Guy called last night to ask if I had went out yet. I told him i hadn't but am getting tired of waiting. he said a guy in Hughes county found a good mess of small greys. I am going to hold out till Friday then see what I can find.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

santa shroom said:


> I found 1 little black today in Sand Springs
> View attachment 13272


Nice! It looks like a little gray to me


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

OKC area in my *very* early [usually 7-8 days] spot. Next Tue-Wed should be game


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Are the redbuds bloomed yet up there iwonagain?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Budding but not bloomed yet. In 7-8 days, it is game time; I'll quickly scout one of my other relatively early spots either this Thursday or Friday (during the warm up) but don't expect to find bucketful of Ray Charles just yet. In the meantime, I'll save myself gas money and tick bites + potentially avoid stepping over small ones under the leaf litter. Can't wait!


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Finally it is going to fun good luck everyone


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found some more tiny babies on my way to work; very early spots that usually don't produce much (but easy to access)







.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dang must be nice to get to go to work after the sun comes up.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yocham: yep; one of the many perks of Academia - I can come and go as a I please. My colleagues are also well aware of my incurable addiction for morels and essentially let me be in April. They all think I am some sort of "lunatic", which is just FINE by me with such terms


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

Starting to pop down by Mcalester today..
Good start this morning..


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Man every one is finding them on face book. See where there was over 100 found in love county. Also a big find in Hughes county. I want to go look so bad but I am trying a new method. Every year I go and dont find jack till after every one else is finding so i am going to wait till i know for sure they are up in my spots. Maybe when i do go i will get a decent haul


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice finds j.s


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Nice finds j.s


I appreciate that partner..
Good luck to ya.. best way to find them us by burning boot leather for sure...


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

I live very near McAlester


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

I am actually live in Arpelar.. have you ever had any "big finds" around the Mcalester or surrounding areas?


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Me too Haywood


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

Have lived here my whole life we more than likely know each other


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Commander concrete said:


> Have lived here my whole life we more than likely know each other


I have a couple of friends that live about 30 miles south of you in Atoka Co. They don't shroom but I've been thinking about making a visit one of these years during shroom season. I know the area pretty well from years of fishing and duck hunting down there. Do people find many in that area?


----------



## Snakespringhunter (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys I haven’t posted but a couple times, figured I’d give a quick report. Found seven in my early spot, all about 2” tall. They popped in this spot nine days before they popped on the rest of my property. I’m in the south end of Mayes County. Happy hunting.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a couple more babies this evening whilst quickly scouting a handful of my earlier trees out in the woods [central OK]. Looking at the 32F degree days data compared to the last few years relative to my first decent picks, we are still >=7 days behind ('magic' number is near 1100-1200 and we are still near 900-950). If we get some rain with next Thu-Friday's system, I expect them to come out in central OK the week-end after (i.e., 10 days from now).


----------



## morelmaniac78 (Apr 21, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Found a couple more babies this evening whilst quickly scouting a handful of my earlier trees out in the woods [central OK]. Looking at the 32F degree days data compared to the last few years relative to my first decent picks, we are still >=7 days behind ('magic' number is near 1100-1200 and we are still near 900-950). If we get some rain with next Thu-Friday's system, I expect them to come out in central OK the week-end after (i.e., 10 days from now).


You are speaking of heating degree days??


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

Commander concrete said:


> Me too Haywood


I have hunted Haywood my whole life. L.O.L. ya we probably know each other.. cool..


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

goshawk75 said:


> I have a couple of friends that live about 30 miles south of you in Atoka Co. They don't shroom but I've been thinking about making a visit one of these years during shroom season. I know the area pretty well from years of fishing and duck hunting down there. Do people find many in that area?


No partner i haven't had much luck around the Haywood are maybe a handful over the last 10 yrs..


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

goshawk75 said:


> I have a couple of friends that live about 30 miles south of you in Atoka Co. They don't shroom but I've been thinking about making a visit one of these years during shroom season. I know the area pretty well from years of fishing and duck hunting down there. Do people find many in that area?


----------



## Commander concrete (Mar 27, 2018)

With them initials J.S I already have a few guesses maybe some time when I figure out who you are ya can show me a thing or two about morel hunting this is only my 3rd year


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

morelmaniac78 said:


> You are speaking of heating degree days??


Yes:
http://pnwpest.org/wea/gis/NW_32sc.png


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

Commander concrete said:


> With them initials J.S I already have a few guesses maybe some time when I figure out who you are ya can show me a thing or two about morel hunting this is only my 3rd year


Any time but i am a hunter more than a finder.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

I walked a few spots in Scipio yesterday with no luck.. i am currently out by Crowder this morning but no luck so far...


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

J.S. said:


> I walked a few spots in Scipio yesterday with no luck.. i am currently out by Crowder this morning but no luck so far...


I got some spots to check about a hour north of you.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> I got some spots to check about a hour north of you.


If you need a extra pair of eyes don't be scared to ask.. L.O.L


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol I will try to keep that in mind. There is a lot of people who hit the spot pretty hard, you got to just get lucky get get a good mess. Sometimes I go and find nothing but tracks and other times I wonder how everyone just walks right past them.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Lol I will try to keep that in mind. There is a lot of people who hit the spot pretty hard, you got to just get lucky get get a good mess. Sometimes I go and find nothing but tracks and other times I wonder how everyone just walks right past them.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

I know a spot by Checotah that i have had luck at before.. if its close to where your talkin then i would probably trade secrets with ya..


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Maybe the same spot. what direction from checotah? To be honest I would be willing to bet any where up by there would be good just got to look hard.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Maybe the same spot. what direction from checotah? To be honest I would be willing to bet any where up by there would be good just got to look hard.


Maybe 10 minutes north real close to hiway 69..


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

No not the same spot. I go west of checotah


----------



## madam_morel (Mar 23, 2015)

Almost time. Found a few little fellas


----------



## Michelle L. (Apr 30, 2018)

Chef_Petty said:


> I am in Wichita Kansas and would really like to get into morel hunting this spring. A friend of mine who passed away used to have alot of luck in Kingman Kansas. Any advice on getting started?


I live in Wichita area too.( but am from Oklahoma) Was he hunting on personal property or a public place? Kingman isn’t too far way lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Cleveland county [earliest spot]- quickly scouted many of my early spots in the county and nada with the exception of one tiny < 1 inch baby. This makes sense as the current 32F Degree Day mark is still below 1000 over OKC, with the magic number being ~ 1150-1200 for morel emergence. In short, we are about ~200 Degree Day (at 32F) hours too early or ~8 days. This year is so far quite similar to 2014, when my first decent picks in Central OK started on April 7-8. Good luck everyone !


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Cleveland county [earliest spot]- quickly scouted many of my early spots in the county and nada with the exception of one tiny < 1 inch baby. This makes sense as the current 32F Degree Day mark is still below 1000 over OKC, with the magic number being ~ 1150-1200 for morel emergence. In short, we are about ~200 Degree Day (at 32F) hours too early or ~8 days. This year is so far quite similar to 2014, when my first decent picks in Central OK started on April 7-8. Good luck everyone !
> View attachment 13446


Quick question if you don't mind sir...
The 5 morels i found the other day.. i have been letting them be and just visually checking the spot everyday.. they are getting a little bigger every day..
My question is should i harvest them before this cold snap or let them ride.. I hate ti pick them when there isn't enough for a decent meal..


----------



## Deere Man (Mar 16, 2018)

Wagoner county left a whole lot of little ones picked these


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Any southerners OK people finding anything? Johnston, Murray, carter county???


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

lilpnkbnny said:


> Any southerners OK people finding anything? Johnston, Murray, carter county???


I hope they are hitting in Johnston County next weekend for the opener of turkey season.. 
Nothing like wild turkey and morels


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

lilpnkbnny said:


> Any southerners OK people finding anything? Johnston, Murray, carter county???


in


----------



## Zachlc (Mar 25, 2019)

Alright so here is a question for you guys. Let’s say you find a bunch of small mushrooms. Do you pick them or leave them until they’re larger?


----------



## Aubrey Emerson (Mar 30, 2019)

First find of the year. Smack dab in the middle of Tulsa.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Leaving morels behind is risky unless you know no one else will pick them. Most will usually get larger, but if it does get cold they may just get frost nip or can even be frozen and ruined. To much rain"mold" and to much sun can also be a problem. On the other hand I have left them many times during good conditions and gone back to great results. If they are real tiny you are most likely walking on some you cannot see yet. I am not in Ok. but it sounds like they are just getting started. Good luck!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

found 11 this evening creek county


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 13544
> found 11 this evening creek county


Way to go..


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope next week to put a few numbers up. We will see, I left a good amount of small ones so hope they grow and more pop up.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Given that all my spots in central OK are still at least a week early, I decided to take a chance down south in Murray county. Found those ~30 in under 1 h, despite the ground being bone dry. Next week-end should be another story in my neck of the woods - Can't wait !


----------



## texas mike (Apr 9, 2015)

lilpnkbnny said:


> Any southerners OK people finding anything? Johnston, Murray, carter county???


I'm from Texas been hunting mushrooms for 50 years found 3-4 pounds in Murray county Saturday. I find them and give to my family and friends in OK, KS, MO and NE it's something my dad and grand dad passed on to me. Doesn't cost anything but gas and my time. I hope my kids pass this tradition on.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

These are smaller than I’d like to pick but I was hungry for morels. Tulsa co. Checking out a much better patch in creek co. today


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey j.s if you hadn't checked your spot by checotah yet might give it a try my buddy found 76 west of checotah yesterday.


----------



## J.S. (Mar 25, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> Hey j.s if you hadn't checked your spot by checotah yet might give it a try my buddy found 76 west of checotah yesterday.


I definitely appreciate the heads up...
I will have to head that direction the next couple of days...


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

No problem any time. I know some times it can be a scramble for who gets there first. He has been doing good to day he keeps texting me while I am at work telling me how many he has found at each spot he had stopped. He is up to over 100 so far. Hope you find a bunch when you get that way. Good luck.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

I have fresh morels for sale
30$ per pound. 4962518
6 pounds at the moment


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today was a good day; nearly 200 morels ! All fresh  - Let the games BEGIN !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

those are some nice ones iwonagain, picking on elm?


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

iwonagain said:


> Today was a good day; nearly 200 morels ! All fresh  - Let the games BEGIN !
> View attachment 13772
> View attachment 13774


I won...you really kick ass over there in Oklahoma! Nice job man.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> those are some nice ones iwonagain, picking on elm?


Yes; mostly elms. Found also some babies which I left behind. About 60 of them were found under one dead elm clustered almost symmetrically around the trunk. What a sight this was ! Am dehydrating half of them.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Today was a good day; nearly 200 morels ! All fresh  - Let the games BEGIN !
> View attachment 13772
> View attachment 13774


Waay to Go! Nice size haul too. Anxiously waiting in Iowa!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good to see everyone finding some!! Those are some nice looking ones you found Iwon!! 
Board dosnt seem as busy as normal, 
Iv been busier than a one leg cat in a sand box so Haven’t been around much to post, or even go out and look for any myself yet. Hopefully I’ll get to make it before the season is over......

Good Luck to everyone!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

11 lbs in the last 2 days
30$ a LB call or text 4054962518

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1568786029922998&id=100003748486777


----------



## reyna goerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I find mine west of okc around march 27...are they late?


----------



## reyna goerke (Apr 4, 2019)

vc said:


> I have fresh morels for sale
> 30$ per pound. 4962518
> 6 pounds at the moment


I WANT SOME!! CALL ME 405 819 5888 OR EMAIL OR TEXT...THANKS


----------



## reyna goerke (Apr 4, 2019)

reyna goerke said:


> I find mine west of okc around march 27...are they late?


ANY ONE SELLING???? 405 819 5888


----------



## reyna goerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I want to buy mushrooms...please!!!! 405 819 5888 call or text  thanks


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Yes; mostly elms. Found also some babies which I left behind. About 60 of them were found under one dead elm clustered almost symmetrically around the trunk. What a sight this was ! Am dehydrating half of them.


Iwon, we chatted last year about hunting and cooking together! My restaurant in Dallas keeps me busy during season, but I may be able to sneak away tomorrow (Fri) or Sat. If you're willing, message me!


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy New Year fellow shroomers!! I’m back for my 8th year!! Finally got some free time!! I usually hunt Tulsa, and Wagoner County, but I’ll be up around Spavinaw, near the Mayes/Delaware County’s line through the weekend!! Hope it’s poppin up there!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another mother lode today 150-200 fresh morels !  - OK County.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

benthegrate said:


> Iwon, we chatted last year about hunting and cooking together! My restaurant in Dallas keeps me busy during season, but I may be able to sneak away tomorrow (Fri) or Sat. If you're willing, message me!


Hey benthegrate; Sure. I have some plans to go on a forays with friends of mines on Friday and Sunday but not Saturday. Would that work ? Maybe us 3 (with my gf) could cook together as I'd be very interested in learning some of your local US recipes ! Do you have a FB account so I can PM you there? Cheers mate and looking fwd.


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Hey benthegrate; Sure. I have some plans to go on a forays with friends of mines on Friday and Sunday but not Saturday. Would that work ? Maybe us 3 (with my gf) could cook together as I'd be very interested in learning some of your local US recipes ! Do you have a FB account so I can PM you there? Cheers mate and looking fwd.


Yes, just search for Ben Starr and you'll find my public profile and can message me there! (fb.com/thebenstarr)


----------



## morelchef (Mar 7, 2013)

reyna goerke said:


> I WANT SOME!! CALL ME 405 819 5888 OR EMAIL OR TEXT...THANKS


VC has them for sale, you already saw that. You need to call HIM not him call you.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Oysters??? Can anybody tell from pics


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

47 around this one dead elm


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13826
> View attachment 13828
> Oysters??? Can anybody tell from pics


 the bottom side looks like one but not the top. The top should feel soft.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> the bottom side looks like one but not the top. The top should feel soft.
> View attachment 13846


Thanks yocham. Don’t think I’ll test it


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Picked 7 more pounds today if any wants any call or text @4054962518


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13826
> View attachment 13828
> Oysters??? Can anybody tell from pics


Yes they are a *Pleurotus species. Look into 
Pleurotus dryinus.*


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Bounty numero tres - 120 freshies  - Cleveland county


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

hey chef Oklahoma is closer to you than me, those pictures are making me want to travel south. You guys are killing it down there. I would say mother nature owed y'all a good year. Great pictures. Funny how those scraggy little elms can kick out the morels.


----------



## Nautique (Apr 29, 2017)

@nate How are the cottonwoods doing?


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep that’s it vc. Thanks


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13826
> View attachment 13828
> Oysters??? Can anybody tell from pics


Not oysters


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

sustainable forager said:


> Not oysters


*Pleurotus dryinus *


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I am afraid this year will be a bad year for me. No doing well at all maybe found 140 between me and my buddy, and he has found the majority out of our county. I am going to check a few spots to marrow but most of my usual spots are not producing like they have in the past. I am finding like 30 at a spot then that's it. Hope all yall have a better season then me.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Any today anybody I’m not finding


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Been in the woods about an hour and have 70 so far. Oklahoma county


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13910
> View attachment 13912
> Been in the woods about an hour and have 70 so far. Oklahoma county


Yeah thats the Way to Hunt!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

2 lbs before the storm 5 1/2 lbs after the storms. Almost 24 pounds in the last 5 days


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

vc said:


> 2 lbs before the storm 5 1/2 lbs after the storms. Almost 24 pounds in the last 5 days


Nice haul Vc!!!! That many shrooms I think you might need some help haulin them out.im free anytime


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today's bounty (#4); 250-300 fresh morels. Central OK


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Ended up with just shy of 6lb. Best day this year so far


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anybody ever seen this cut one in half and had a babby one inside of it


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

I personally have not. But one of my buddies has and told me about it. He was very serious and I totally believe him. 



shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13932
> Has anybody ever seen this cut one in half and had a babby one inside of it


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

You guys got some great pictures there. VC what county you getting those out of? You must be walking your a.. off? You guys getting much off of cedar yet?


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Not me think it needs to be warmer for cedar morels to pop


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13932
> Has anybody ever seen this cut one in half and had a babby one inside of it


Never seen that in a morel before. Sadly, that happened to me with a squirrel one time though.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 13928
> Ended up with just shy of 6lb. Best day this year so far


Very Nice! And Kool pic of that pregnant morel lol! Never seen that! Counts as 2 rite!


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Very Nice! And Kool pic of that pregnant morel lol! Never seen that! Counts as 2 rite!


For sure!!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

kb said:


> You guys got some great pictures there. VC what county you getting those out of? You must be walking your a.. off? You guys getting much off of cedar yet?


Yes I will walk 4 miles one way sometimes. It paid off today with 11 more pounds!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

vc said:


> Yes I will walk 4 miles one way sometimes. It paid off today with 11 more pounds!


Nice job again VC! Y'all are killing it in OK!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

5 pound to day.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

OK, if you go to the woods you will find shrooms. It's a GREAT year so far.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Very few cedar shrooms, kb but they coming


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning/evening foray totaling ~160 morels (+ an additional ~30 not shown).


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice! Best I have seen out of Ok. in a few years on this board. Nothing like a little well timed moisture and warmth.


----------



## Ralph McReynolds (Mar 24, 2019)

iwonagain said:


> Morning/evening foray totaling ~160 morels (+ an additional ~30 not shown).
> View attachment 14026


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

We found a bunch. 40 plus pounds this weekend.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

OK in prime time! What beautiful and awe inspiring finds from each of you.  Finds still looking fresh; way to go all! Send some of those perfect weather/conditions northward . . . please. Nate, I remember that pic of you in the tub quite a few years back with just as many, if not more, shrooms. I know those kids had a blast.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

nate said:


> View attachment 14048


Dang Nate!!!!!! Been wondering where you been. Good to here from you


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

46 this evening left some smaller ones


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The MOTHER of all mother lodes: nearly *1000 MORELS* in a 4h foray (perhaps a state record? lol)! They were literally everywhere and we even haven't scratched 25% of these woods - Central OK


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is another view of the bounty.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome finds guys.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I won again that's some crazy shit. You have got to be truly proud. Amazing job is all I can say. The last two year ms have been very good to you. Did you hit some of the same spots this year?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> I won again that's some crazy shit. You have got to be truly proud. Amazing job is all I can say. The last two year ms have been very good to you. Did you hit some of the same spots this year?


Hey Yocham: Thanks mate. I'd say the last 5 years have been quite decent with an average between 2000-3000 morels; the vast majority of which I give away to friends/family/work colleagues. I indeed hit the same spots every year and always discover some new ones. Most years I don't have the time nor resources to hit all of them (like this spot, which we explored at 25% - sadly I won't have time to return there - it is a 150+ Acres private property that requires special credentials, which I have). Good luck to you and thanks again for the kind words !


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Awesome finds everyone! Sounds like a truly incredible year. I got a chance to go down to Noble/Norman on Friday for my first ever intentional hunt and came away with 15 on public ground. Saw more mushroom hunters than mushrooms, haha. But I didn't get skunked!

Heres a few pics of shrooms and some wild onions as well as wild leeks/garlic/ramps. Wasn't able to look for morels this weekend as I was out of town but I did cook up a bounty of Oklahoma's finest! Fresh wild turkey, morels, wild onions and ramps, fresh caught bass and some of last fall's deer. I'm getting to hit my 100 acres of private ground in Lincoln county today and hope to have you all's luck!


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Also, should we be worried about the heat and wind these next couple days in Central Oklahoma? Will it dry/burn the larger morels? With what a banner year this seems to be I would hate for myself and others just now getting the time to hunt to miss out on the bounty. What say you experts?


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

iwonagain said:


> Here is another view of the bounty.
> View attachment 14100


Jealous. Awe. Amazing. Wow. Just some words going through my head. You really did win again! Thanks for the pix. Congrats and keep findin em!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

nate said:


> We found a bunch. 40 plus pounds this weekend.
> View attachment 14050


Super Kool Pics Nate! Nice Job on your Hunts! Eat Good my Man!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> The MOTHER of all mother lodes: nearly *1000 MORELS* in a 4h foray (perhaps a state record? lol)! They were literally everywhere and we even haven't scratched 25% of these woods - Central OK
> 
> View attachment 14098


U did it again w/even better results! Those are som fine specimens! Your pics sure are encouraging for me! Thanks for posting!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> U did it again w/even better results! Those are som fine specimens! Your pics sure are encouraging for me! Thanks for posting!


Good luck to you Hawk: with all this rain, looks like old groves of red cedars will be producing abundantly this year ! I already found many clusters in some of my cedar spots so make sure to take a gander under these and around the tree right where the lowest branches near ground end. Cheers !


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

I really enjoy seeing Iwonagain and Nate’s finds. You two are tearing it up! Oklahoma of all places, damn.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Good luck to you Hawk: with all this rain, looks like old groves of red cedars will be producing abundantly this year ! I already found many clusters in some of my cedar spots so make sure to take a gander under these and around the tree right where the lowest branches near ground end. Cheers !


Wiil do and Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Hey Yocham: Thanks mate. I'd say the last 5 years have been quite decent with an average between 2000-3000 morels; the vast majority of which I give away to friends/family/work colleagues. I indeed hit the same spots every year and always discover some new ones. Most years I don't have the time nor resources to hit all of them (like this spot, which we explored at 25% - sadly I won't have time to return there - it is a 150+ Acres private property that requires special credentials, which I have). Good luck to you and thanks again for the kind words !


I’m guessin you’re not tired of winning yet. That’s a frickin haul baw, great huntin and pickin. I’m just a tad jealous.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

44 lbs for the last 7 days. I'm to tired to count them I'd rather weigh them ☺


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

No way to keep count on that may VC. You guys are really having some fun. Dawg we should have gone to Okl. this year.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Not near what vc, iwon,or Nate but a decent find after work. A lot under cedars.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I won again, if you had to do a pie chart, what percent of your haul came off of what type of tree? I will be retiring this summer and hopefully will finally find the time to get way down south and start each season. My trips to Ok. in the past barely broke the border, since I had to get back home each day. Looks like I missed this year already but who knows for the future. How about you VC? Up here I have to rely pretty much on elm in the hills, some years the ash do well. , In river bottoms its a mix of cottonwood, maples, and sycamore. Whatever is working Sounds like you guys have great spots, just the rain is always a guess.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

106 for the evening. Some were dry and no good. I am not having a season like a lot of people. Must of my buddy's aren't find many either must just be my area.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found ~ 300 fresh morels today in just under 2h. They are EVERYWHERE !!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> I won again, if you had to do a pie chart, what percent of your haul came off of what type of tree? I will be retiring this summer and hopefully will finally find the time to get way down south and start each season. My trips to Ok. in the past barely broke the border, since I had to get back home each day. Looks like I missed this year already but who knows for the future. How about you VC? Up here I have to rely pretty much on elm in the hills, some years the ash do well. , In river bottoms its a mix of cottonwood, maples, and sycamore. Whatever is working Sounds like you guys have great spots, just the rain is always a guess.


Dead Elms mainly, followed by old growth of red cedars in wet years. Groves of cottonwoods damaged by a recent storms usually produce buckets of very large yellows.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

All your shrooms look really nice and fresh iwonagain. Have you not found any older ones yet.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14192
> View attachment 14194
> Not near what vc, iwon,or Nate but a decent find after work. A lot under cedars.


Well done Shroomseeker! Y'all enjoy those treasures!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 14198
> View attachment 14200
> View attachment 14204
> 
> 106 for the evening. Some were dry and no good. I am not having a season like a lot of people. Must of my buddy's aren't find many either must just be my area.


Yocham Good work! At least you found more than a few skillets full! As for your Buddys not finding many, its cause Iwon, Vc & Nate done picked em all! Jus messin HappyHunting!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice finds y’all congrats I found enough to almost fill up a red solo cup *almost*


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

I am in awe; I would think I've died and gone to heaven with a haul of 1,000+ morels at one outing. Hell, in one season!  Continue to amaze ya'all . . .


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Well yesterday afternoon I got out to the private land I have access to in Lincoln County and it did not disappoint! For my first season and third ever hunt, I am very happy with my haul of approx 225 morels that weighed in at 11 pounds! 

Half came from one 100yd stretch of mature cedars and the other half I had to work for, haha. The half I got "in the woods" were along a small dry drainage lined with oak and hickory, with some cedars here and there. This property has almost no elm, ash, or cottonwood. The largest flush in the woods was under and around an enormous fallen oak, and along the drainage about 100yds up the slope.

I picked all the mature morels, most of which were pretty good size. I left several hundred grey babies under the cedars and some clusters of quarter-sized yellows in the woods that I hope will survive the heat and wind today and grow up by late this weekend. I also found my first triple, and found scientific proof that morels don't pop; they hatch. It's not the haul that some of you are finding, but this first time shroomer couldn't be more happy!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Real nice okie21 hope you keep having good luck.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> All your shrooms look really nice and fresh iwonagain. Have you not found any older ones yet.


:
Yocham: we indeed found a handful of oldies here and there, which we left behind. What I often do is pick them and hang them up on tiny branches to allow the spores to travel farther downwind lol. Older morels are easy to hang up like that because the older they get the larger the foot becomes.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Okie21 said:


> Well yesterday afternoon I got out to the private land I have access to in Lincoln County and it did not disappoint! For my first season and third ever hunt, I am very happy with my haul of approx 225 morels that weighed in at 11 pounds!
> 
> Half came from one 100yd stretch of mature cedars and the other half I had to work for, haha. The half I got "in the woods" were along a small dry drainage lined with oak and hickory, with some cedars here and there. This property has almost no elm, ash, or cottonwood. The largest flush in the woods was under and around an enormous fallen oak, and along the drainage about 100yds up the slope.
> 
> ...


Those look Really Good Okie 21! Thanks for posting. Hope you harvest a ton more!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks iwonagain, you guys are having the mother of all morel years down there. Buckets of yellows, now that is a nice picture.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Another 6 1/2lbs after work today. 95% under cedars and ran out of daylight, only got to hit about 1/4 of the cedars. Got a question for y’all? Is there multiple waves of shrooms under cedars like in the regular woods? Because I have just been finding small ones not the big morels that I remember under the cedars last year


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14292
> Another 6 1/2lbs after work today. 95% under cedars and ran out of daylight, only got to hit about 1/4 of the cedars. Got a question for y’all? Is there multiple waves of shrooms under cedars like in the regular woods? Because I have just been finding small ones not the big morels that I remember under the cedars last year


Soil temps under cedar groves exhibit notable variability from place to place and are usually much colder than in regular woods. It also takes quite more rain to soak the soil underneath their thick canopy (usually >= 0.5 in). So wet years tend to produce bucketful under those over a relatively long period. There also are far less ticks underneath these and morels are far easier to see - Enjoy as we haven't had cedar morels for the last 3 years (in Central OK)!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found these ~350-400 morels in just under 2h. They were everywhere and had to stop picking because I ran out of bags ... rookie mistake  - Central OK.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is another view of these beauties !







!


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

iwonagain said:


> Here is another view of these beauties !
> View attachment 14352
> !


You are going to have everybody moving to Oklahona Iwonagain! My car is already packed. Nice job. Really.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

well found 85 yesterday. That brings me to 441 for the season. Thats what iwonagain gets in one hunt lol well I tried just didn't work out this year. Maybe I will trip and fall in to a big patch before it's over.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 14384
> well found 85 yesterday. That brings me to 441 for the season. Thats what iwonagain gets in one hunt lol well I tried just didn't work out this year. Maybe I will trip and fall in to a big patch before it's over.


Yocham: Focus on wash area/dips with old cedar groves and sandy red-ish soil. Elm spots are now past. This year is red cedar year so once once you'll find one in an area with cedars growing close to each other they'll be everywhere. If cottonwoods and/or dogwood thickets are mixed in, it is a good sign. Good luck !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

We have a lot of black dirt here not much red. I have been looking for a place with cedar that I can get in to but it kinda hard.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14192
> View attachment 14194
> Not near what vc, iwon,or Nate but a decent find after work. A lot under cedars.


 The large narrow one looks like its beside wild cherry?


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

14 lbs in 4 hours today. 65 lbs so far for the season and there still going strong!
I have extras to sell call or text @4054962518


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

14 lbs in 4 hours today. 65 lbs so far for the season and there still going strong!
I have extras to sell call or text @4054962518


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Okie21 said:


> Well yesterday afternoon I got out to the private land I have access to in Lincoln County and it did not disappoint! For my first season and third ever hunt, I am very happy with my haul of approx 225 morels that weighed in at 11 pounds!
> 
> Half came from one 100yd stretch of mature cedars and the other half I had to work for, haha. The half I got "in the woods" were along a small dry drainage lined with oak and hickory, with some cedars here and there. This property has almost no elm, ash, or cottonwood. The largest flush in the woods was under and around an enormous fallen oak, and along the drainage about 100yds up the slope.
> 
> ...


Very nice, and great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Here is another view of these beauties !
> View attachment 14352
> !


Your killing it man. If it's not too much to ask could you take a picture of the cedar thickets? Even better if they're full of morels. Several folks have talked about finding them there but to my knowledge you're the first to post pics of substantial quantities found under them. I'm an elm guy so what your doing is totally out of my element. I'd come out with my shirt and pant's tied off full of mushrooms before I'd leave the patch.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

cwlake said:


> The large narrow one looks like its beside wild cherry?


Not sure what the tree is next to that one


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

br5 said:


> Your killing it man. If it's not too much to ask could you take a picture of the cedar thickets? Even better if they're full of morels. Several folks have talked about finding them there but to my knowledge you're the first to post pics of substantial quantities found under them. I'm an elm guy so what your doing is totally out of my element. I'd come out with my shirt and pant's tied off full of mushrooms before I'd leave the patch.










That’s a pic from a couple days ago at my cedar patch. I’ll try and take better pic this weekend


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice pic VC. Looks familiar. Up here in N.W. Mo. we don't have that much cedar but once in awhile a few will surprise me. I never got serious about them until after the drought of 2012 and some of the cedars in S. Kansas went nuts and kicked them out by the bushels. Looked like that sticking up everywhere, from blown out yellows to tiny greys. Over a Hundred pounds came out a timber no more than a quarter section. Check it every year and have never repeated that yet. Always thought it was a combo of that wicked drought and good rains. Up here its elm, ash, cottons, maples. Oh, and the best is what you know. Perfect shrooms with virtually no bugs. Enjoy the picking folks, I get a kick out of your posts.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14416
> That’s a pic from a couple days ago at my cedar patch. I’ll try and take better pic this weekend


Thats Awesome Shroomseeker! ThankYa for posting that pic of your Cedars!!!


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14416
> That’s a pic from a couple days ago at my cedar patch. I’ll try and take better pic this weekend


nice pic, sweet dreams are made of these


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Iwonagain, I picked them out of rock and needles in a spot in Kansas. Do shrooms like the red or the darker soil or is it just that the cedars grow better in the red? I envy you guys, that was the most perfect haul of shrooms I have ever picked anywhere in my life.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

A cedar grove 5 min from the house that I have never looked at before today. Had a quick 45 min hunt before I had to get my son to ball practice. Oh and needless to say I will be keeping an eye out here from now on


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't even think about all the ones you walked by all those years Seeker. I used to do that with soft maples up here, now I know better. They don't do anything most years, but the good ones are great.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found 500-700 morels in about 4h today in a fun, improvised team up with Morchellica. Total for the season already exceeding 3000 morels - maybe near 100 lbs who knows ?  ..


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14416
> That’s a pic from a couple days ago at my cedar patch. I’ll try and take better pic this weekend


That is unreal, no floor cover and there they are. Looks a lot like burn site morels except they're yellows. How often do see quanties like you're e experiencing this year? Very impressive, thank you for pic. Next year I'll trade a Minnesota hunt with you.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Found 500-700 morels in about 4h today in a fun, improvised team up with Morchellica. Total for the season already exceeding 3000 morels - maybe near 100 lbs who knows ?  ..
> View attachment 14440


That's next level stuff there. Is this the best year you've ever had?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

br5 said:


> That's next level stuff there. Is this the best year you've ever had?


Hey br5: I average 2500 morels a year so this is definitely an above average year and I think I speak for everyone here. This year's rainfall and temps have been near ideal (with the exception of the 85+F days we had this week). I am hopeful that this week-end's rain will trigger a smaller 2nd batch of fresh ones under the darker cedar spots. Thou shall see !


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

iwonagain said:


> Hey br5: I average 2500 morels a year so this is definitely an above average year and I think I speak for everyone here. This year's rainfall and temps have been near ideal (with the exception of the 85+F days we had this week). I am hopeful that this week-end's rain will trigger a smaller 2nd batch of fresh ones under the darker cedar spots. Thou shall see !


I normally average about 30 per lb., so that puts you at 83 lbs per year. Not sure I've heard anyone topping that consistently. Amazing, thinking part of my morel vacation is Oklahoma next year.


----------



## deerslayer5656 (Apr 9, 2017)

any luck on state land in eastern ok


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

br5 said:


> That is unreal, no floor cover and there they are. Looks a lot like burn site morels except they're yellows. How often do see quanties like you're e experiencing this year? Very impressive, thank you for pic. Next year I'll trade a Minnesota hunt with you.


Like iwon said conditions have to be just right for cedars so not that often but when conditions are right it makes for a banner year.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Found 500-700 morels in about 4h today in a fun, improvised team up with Morchellica. Total for the season already exceeding 3000 morels - maybe near 100 lbs who knows ?  ..
> View attachment 14440


Unreal iwon!!!!! Your having a great year. Are you finding those in cedars or still around your elms?


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

br5 said:


> That's next level stuff there. Is this the best year you've ever had?


Br5 check out morel mushroom reports on Facebook also. These hunters from Oklahoma are just killing it. I’ve never seen that much success from so many different people. Our Indiana season maybe cancelled to provide more for Oklahoma! Lol


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

shroomseeker said:


> Unreal iwon!!!!! Your having a great year. Are you finding those in cedars or still around your elms?


Mainly cedars now


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomseeker said:


> View attachment 14432
> View attachment 14434
> View attachment 14436
> View attachment 14438
> A cedar grove 5 min from the house that I have never looked at before today. Had a quick 45 min hunt before I had to get my son to ball practice. Oh and needless to say I will be keeping an eye out here from now on


Sweeeeeeet!! Nice bag again! Nothing compares to a new producing spot, even better when close to home.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Found 500-700 morels in about 4h today in a fun, improvised team up with Morchellica. Total for the season already exceeding 3000 morels - maybe near 100 lbs who knows ?  ..
> View attachment 14440


OMG!!! OMG!!! What a haul & in only 4hrs. Incredible! Cheers to the Iwonagain & Morchellica matchup today!! Unbelievable! Way to Win Again!


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Another 5lbs out of the cedars by the house this morning in the rain!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went for about 1h in the pouring rain to one of my late cedar spots and sure they were there; including some monsters. Had to leave about 3-4 dozens behind that were past..


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

For scale ... All found near a large downed cottonwood surrounded by cedars-


----------



## Mitch19 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have a ton of cedars on my land near Sulphur, OK. I have yet to find a single solitary morel. I know I’m running out of time. Do animals eat them? Are they finding them first?


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Picked 12 more lbs this morning. Up to 77 lbs picked in the last 12 days.Great way to celebrate my birthday!


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Happy birthday VC!!!!!and that’s a good way to celibate for sure


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

went and checked some nice cedars but didn't find any thing but this white thing. Any one know what it is? Still ended the day with 80 so I guess that's better than nothing, happy to have it.


----------



## david oakes (Apr 9, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Here is another view of the bounty.
> View attachment 14100


Every year, i can't wait for Nate's and few other pictures from Oklahoma guys kill it every year.. Way to go guys.. waiting patiently in Ohio..


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

*


yocham85 said:



View attachment 14742
View attachment 14744
View attachment 14746
went and checked some nice cedars but didn't find any thing but this white thing. Any one know what it is? Still ended the day with 80 so I guess that's better than nothing, happy to have it.

Click to expand...

Looks like a puffball from species Calvatia but I'd like to see more pictures

*


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found yet another mother lode today totaling 500+ morels weighting 18.8 pounds - total for the season exceeding 3500 morels and most likely > 100 pounds; What a year !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

this is the best I got vc.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Found yet another mother lode today totaling 500+ morels weighting 18.8 pounds - total for the season exceeding 3500 morels and most likely > 100 pounds; What a year !
> View attachment 14758


Wow, simply WOW! Although I've never had that mush (yeh I spelled it wrong, but it fit) success, I did sell a couple pounds after relatives, neighbors and my freezer was full for some Gas Money. Now I gotta wait another month until things Pop here in Wisconsin. Keeper going!!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

vc said:


> Picked 12 more lbs this morning. Up to 77 lbs picked in the last 12 days.Great way to celebrate my birthday!


Happy Birthday VC! Sounds Fun! You Enjoy those picks!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

yocham85 said:


> View attachment 14760
> this is the best I got vc.


I agree w/VC. Looks like GiantPuffball.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Mitch19 said:


> I have a ton of cedars on my land near Sulphur, OK. I have yet to find a single solitary morel. I know I’m running out of time. Do animals eat them? Are they finding them first?


Welcome to the Forum Mitch19! From what Ive read & heard(never witness w/my own two eyes) Yes, animals do eat Morels & other wild mush. Its not over yet, so stay the course & hit them woods as much as You can. Good Luck Fella!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! Heard about the killing that's being made in OK on another page and just had to come look! You guys got my mouth watering! I'm up here in NE Ohio so still waiting, but this Spring is setting up as ideal as I've ever seen it! This is the first "real" Spring we've had in quite some time. Lately it seems like we only have two seasons, Winter and Summer. Seeing all that success so far south of us has me itching to get out.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went for a quick 45 min-1h hunt in a new spot and brought a newbie along. Lo and behold we found these 220 beauties [weighting near 8.75-9 lbs], most very fresh under thick cedar patches. What a year !


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Went for a quick 45 min-1h hunt in a new spot and brought a newbie along. Lo and behold we found these 220 beauties [weighting near 8.75-9 lbs], most very fresh under thick cedar patches. What a year !
> View attachment 14878


Man, thats a Grey Fatty in there!!! Do I see a Double-Header Yeller in there too? Front row, center. Wait, cant tell might be a Grey..


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

never get tired of looking at cedar morels. They set the standard in my opinion. Any time left in the Cedar season after the cold rain Iwonagain? I would love to take a 2 day road trip and pick a few if there are enough good ones after that soaker you guys got.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

kb said:


> never get tired of looking at cedar morels. They set the standard in my opinion. Any time left in the Cedar season after the cold rain Iwonagain? I would love to take a 2 day road trip and pick a few if there are enough good ones after that soaker you guys got.


I agree KB! Those look amazing, let alone the sheer numbers theyre putting up!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> never get tired of looking at cedar morels. They set the standard in my opinion. Any time left in the Cedar season after the cold rain Iwonagain? I would love to take a 2 day road trip and pick a few if there are enough good ones after that soaker you guys got.


I'd say we've got 5-7 more day of picking under thick cedar groves; especially near and slightly north of OKC.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Iwonagain, believe it or not I drove down to Ok. last sat. but stopped in a bad spot I guess to far north. I looked through cedars for a day and did not find a single one. Got to see a lot of Oklahoma though. Can Anyone beat a 800 mile road trip to get skunked? New record for me, although not one i want. I should have listened to my expert giving me advice and went another 100 miles south. Sooooo, maybe I will try again. Glutton for punishment. I have picked in the cedar before though and know how awesome it is. Keep rocking Oklahomans.


----------



## Mitch19 (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m convinced my land is void of anything resembling a morel. ‍♂


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

kb said:


> thanks Iwonagain, believe it or not I drove down to Ok. last sat. but stopped in a bad spot I guess to far north. I looked through cedars for a day and did not find a single one. Got to see a lot of Oklahoma though. Can Anyone beat a 800 mile road trip to get skunked? New record for me, although not one i want. I should have listened to my expert giving me advice and went another 100 miles south. Sooooo, maybe I will try again. Glutton for punishment. I have picked in the cedar before though and know how awesome it is. Keep rocking Oklahomans.


 what county did you stop in?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Yocham, I was up by 
stillwater by the 2 lakes up there. No whining here, any day just looking for shrooms beats a day of work.. I just stopped short of where I should of gone, and I know better. So if I can get the mental fortitude up I'll be back. Hate to miss out on a super flush.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Did not have time to drive very far from home today; but still managed to still find a few keepers in Cleveland County -


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !
> View attachment 15172


Jaw dropped straight to floor!! Another win Champ!


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

iwonagain said:


> Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !
> View attachment 15172


Killing it brother! Way to go!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## jslwalls (Apr 12, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !
> View attachment 15172


Alex Fierro? You’ve been everywhere. You live a very interesting life.


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Alex Fierro? I remember that dude. Last I knew he was living in the Peruvian embassy.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

youwonagain, iwonagain. Any of you guys willing to give me a couple of counties or 4 to pick from. I am going to try another 800 mile plus road trip and maybe hit a bulls eye this time. My wife will think I am twice as crazy if I come back without morels for her to eat again. Funny seeing those small greys mixed in with those christmas tree ones.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !
> View attachment 15172


Now you’re just tryin to make me feel bad, you won again, I just wanna win one time.


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

KB, you must be a real dedicated morel addict! Being my first season I am just a novice, but I have been monitoring this board and two Oklahoma Morel pages on Facebook, and it appears that Oklahoma Co, Lincoln Co, and Logan Co are still producing very well. Also a fair amount of fresh ones being found in Potawatomie aka Pot Co and Cleveland Co. Looking at the rain totals, I wouldn't think anything north of Logan Co and west of I-35 would be as good as east of I-35, especially the further north you go. I would think that southern Payne County would be good as well, but I have no leads on public lands there aside from the lakes you already went to.

I have done some short hunts on very public areas in OK, Logan, and Cleveland Counties and found a few each time. However, 27 of the 30 pounds I've gotten so far was on the same patch of private ground in Lincoln County over 4 hunts in the last 9 days. I will say that Oklahoma and Lincoln Counties may have more publicly accessible land than Logan County, as far as what I'm familiar with anyway. If you're not worried about chemicals and such, I would think walking the railroad easements in OK, Logan, and Lincoln Counties would produce some mushrooms. 

I am by no means a mushroom guide, but I'd be happy to point you towards some large tracts of accessible, non-park land owned by municipalities and such in OK County that I had planned to hunt before I found out that my private ground was so productive. When are you making your trip down here?


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

I think the season on my piece of private ground is coming to an end. I picked 8 pounds of new morels yesterday afternoon while mostly walking in my footsteps from the 5 pounds I picked Sunday, yet the quality/integrity of the morels I picked yesterday were much worse. Many had small spots of white mold and many had snail trails on them. I left a couple hundred those and others that were way too far gone. 

Many that looked really good when I picked them were near garbage today. I noticed that the ones that rapidly deteriorated overnight (in brown paper sacks in fridge, no washing or soaking) were the ones with a rusty streak on the base of the stem up to the cap. What was left of my first haul from 10 days ago were still in perfect condition this morning when I put them in dehydrator, yet the "fresh" picks from yesterday turned terrible overnight. Anyone else have issues with the otherwise prime looking morels that have that rusty streak on the stem? If so, do you know what it is?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

kb said:


> never get tired of looking at cedar morels. They set the standard in my opinion. Any time left in the Cedar season after the cold rain Iwonagain? I would love to take a 2 day road trip and pick a few if there are enough good ones after that soaker you guys got.


I have had a lot of luck under Ash/Eastern Hemlock but have never hunted under Cedar. I would appreciate any Info. you could provide about hunting under Cedar. A specific species of the tree or just any Cedar? Thank you


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

mmh said:


> I have had a lot of luck under Ash/Eastern Hemlock but have never hunted under Cedar. I would appreciate any Info. you could provide about hunting under Cedar. A specific species of the tree or just any Cedar? Thank you


Eastern red cedars. But these only produce in wet years and late in the season.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Eastern red cedars. But these only produce in wet years and late in the season.


I live in Indiana and spend most of my time in Northern MI. There are many Cedars up there but are mostly inaccessible due to the wet ground/swamp. I will search on line so I can identify Reds from other Cedars. Thank You for your input My Good Man


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Okie. Yes I am addicted and I usually do much better on my road trips, I actually had pretty good info. I missed the rain part though, and needed to drive another county or so south. My own fault. To be honest I just got back from another 400 plus mile long one down into S. Kansas and ended up with close to 3#. I may turn around and come back and see you guys tomorrow. Thanks for the information. That brown streak just means they have been up to long and are degrading. Probably to much rain, believe it or not. Sounds like you have had some fun in the cedar. Outside of mountain burns and cut cottonwood timbers nothing compares to what those babies kick out. Yeah any suggestions would be great. Just don't get your fellow Oklahomans to mad at you for putting names on the this board. Eyes are watching.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Last hurrah with ~ 150 keepers. Lost count of how many past ones I ran across this evening. The season is officially over in my neck of the woods (south OKC). Total bounty of ~ 5200 morels - Till next year !


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

iwonagain said:


> Last hurrah with ~ 150 keepers. Lost count of how many past ones I ran across this evening. The season is officially over in my neck of the woods (south OKC). Total bounty of ~ 5200 morels - Till next year !
> View attachment 15464


Thanks for the reports. It’s been fun following along!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

What a year Iwonagain, if you ever come up north give me a hollar .A question, did the cedars at OKC flush in 2013? Most of the S. Kansas ones did that year. I wondered how widespread it was.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Iwonagain you had a great season congratulations. How many acres did you hunt to find what you did?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

kb said:


> What a year Iwonagain, if you ever come up north give me a hollar .A question, did the cedars at OKC flush in 2013? Most of the S. Kansas ones did that year. I wondered how widespread it was.


Sure thing; If I recall well, 2013 was a relatively good (wet) year and cedars produced decently. I think this year was over similar to 2012 and 2015 for cedars (above average).


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> Iwonagain you had a great season congratulations. How many acres did you hunt to find what you did?


Honestly, no idea - but I walked a total of 75-100 miles over the last 15 days


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I figured you did a fair amount of walking but was talking to some others about your finds this year and I know we don't have that much public ground here in oklahoma to have finds like that. So the topic came up on how many acres it would take to get them kind of numbers. I am very certain it would take multiple place with at least 2500 or more acres to hunt. Guess there is just to much driving here around me from one place to the next.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yocham, I never got to your cedars this year, don't think I didn't want to. As to how many acres does it take to get a haul. In a spot in S. Kansas in 2013, in a cedar area no larger than 300 acres at most, me and 6 other people picked somewhere north of 300# over a week period, not counting the rotten ones and the ones we missed. who knows how many morels grew there. That is what gets me in these cedar flushes, just think of all the spores released from all the giant rotting ones out there that no one will ever see. Now that is a sad thought.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

yocham85 said:


> I figured you did a fair amount of walking but was talking to some others about your finds this year and I know we don't have that much public ground here in oklahoma to have finds like that. So the topic came up on how many acres it would take to get them kind of numbers. I am very certain it would take multiple place with at least 2500 or more acres to hunt. Guess there is just to much driving here around me from one place to the next.


I indeed find most on private land I have access to (or permission to access). Zero trespassing. Still, one of these spots was pillaged pretty badly by trespassers despite the signs that is govt-owned land (one of our 700-800 morels hunt); so without it, we could have had another 1000+ morel haul easily. I told some folks to install cameras and a fence for next year - (to hopefully deter or identify these thieves). lol. External appearances (car, clothing, language etc) do matter to gain access as well. A few years back, I remember arriving to one of my spots (semi private area) to find in dismay a rusty old truck parked there and a guy dressed in very rustic clothing foraging there. A few minutes later, cops arrived and questioned/cited the person but left me alone [I knew/already spoken to the owners of the nearby houses who most likely called 911 when they saw that rusty Chevy truck). Needless to say that this person never returned to my spot ! hehe; thank you property owners


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yep, always helps to look halfway presentable when you ask to look.. Keep a variety of tractor equip. caps in your car to, depending on what the land owner drives.


----------



## Van86 (Apr 21, 2019)

iwonagain said:


> Not a bad afternoon. Bounty #13: 700-800 morels; total for the season ~5000 morels !
> View attachment 15172


Are you selling? I’m from Bartlesville and looking to buy. 918-766-1770.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

iwonagain said:


> Last hurrah with ~ 150 keepers. Lost count of how many past ones I ran across this evening. The season is officially over in my neck of the woods (south OKC). Total bounty of ~ 5200 morels - Till next year !
> View attachment 15464


Dude! You make me think I need to move to Oklahoma! My BIL lived there for a time, and even though he didn't hunt shrooms, he said the fishing and hunting in that state is just unreal! He loves the place!


----------



## Okie21 (Mar 9, 2019)

Congrats on another great year iwonagain, and to everyone else who had such great seasons! My season is winding down as well, but I believe I'll make one more push on some public land today and perhaps another on hunt on my private land Thursday after these rains. 

I picked 10 pounds on Friday evening on public land in OK county and then another 4 pounds Saturday afternoon a few miles away. All in thick cedar or mixed cedar/cottonwood lowlands. I have no idea how many wilting/rotting and/or drying morels I left behind, but nearly as many as I picked. Also walked by hundreds of cut stems from another hunter about a week before.

I am very pleased with my first season ever, with over 43 pounds (800-900 morels), and am certain I will now be spoiled, haha. I'm happy I got to share so many of these tasty finds with a lot of friends and family! I've dehydrated a LOT to use as seasoning/crusting powder, especially the ones that were a little past prime. I've also dehydrated a lot of the prime small greys whole and have already tried some after reconstituting and was surprised how good they still tasted.

I'm going to try a few methods of freezing some fresh ones as well (blanched, steamed, or sauteed for 5 min then vac sealed), and see what I like better. I will post my results on that later. If anyone here has a preferred freezing method that does not involve breading them, please share!

I appreciate this forum and the information shared, and I hope that I can pass on the things I've gleaned this season to anyone who is curious. Here are a few more picture highlights from my stomping around in the woods. (P.S.A. - Yes ........... I joined the club of people who found lost/discarded sex toys while looking for mushrooms this season, haha.)


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Okie21 said:


> Congrats on another great year iwonagain, and to everyone else who had such great seasons! My season is winding down as well, but I believe I'll make one more push on some public land today and perhaps another on hunt on my private land Thursday after these rains.
> 
> I picked 10 pounds on Friday evening on public land in OK county and then another 4 pounds Saturday afternoon a few miles away. All in thick cedar or mixed cedar/cottonwood lowlands. I have no idea how many wilting/rotting and/or drying morels I left behind, but nearly as many as I picked. Also walked by hundreds of cut stems from another hunter about a week before.
> 
> ...


Hey Okie21, Well Done! A Very Great start to Morel Hunting! Thats a kool green moth(I think). Even better, that solitary yellow popping thru the reddish brown leaf litter, that pic is calender worthy! Awesome your trying & discovering many different preservation methods, having Fun & Eating Well! Best Wishes in your further hunts, though the stories you will tell from this memorable & groundbreaking year!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow, wow, wow! It's been fun watching you morel nuts while anxiously waiting for our turn.
It's obvious: Morels are the reason God made Oklahoma. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mitch19 (Apr 13, 2019)

I picked 0# for a total of 0 morels on my land in southern Oklahoma. 

Nothing. Notta. Zippo.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Is Stillwater still going?


----------

